# EBRs fry second batch :) (Video)



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought a pair of EBRs from aquarium west on Sunday , they lay eggs this morning ? I'm so excited


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

congrats!  that was fast!  can you let me know your PH please? I'm trying to get my rams to breed for a while at PH 7.2 with no luck so far.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

jhj0112 said:


> congrats!  that was fast!  can you let me know your PH please? I'm trying to get my rams to breed for a while at PH 7.2 with no luck so far.


Thanks, my PH is 5.5

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice! You seem to have good luck with breeding haha. EBR only tank?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nicole said:


> Nice! You seem to have good luck with breeding haha. EBR only tank?


Yes finally ! But the first batch didn't make it , they are very young , I hope they figure out how to take care of eggs next time, and yes I have a pair of EBR and a pair of otos there

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## ScottD (Apr 18, 2014)

If u do I will buy some off of u


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

I will buy 12 of them if you can get them to a sell able size.

sent from the cowichan valley


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

^^ ill buy a couple


----------

